# Lots of problem after upgrade 9.0->9.1->9.2



## cmedcoff (Oct 25, 2013)

The upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1 seemed to go OK. The server boots, I can `ssh` to it, but I've got at least two problems, one with upgrading ports and I'll start there.

I converted to pkg because I got tired of the long compiles, after installing pkg and converting via `pkg2ng`.

When I run `pkg check -d` I see a lot of output (which I'll not include all of it here), the important part being


```
pkg: No packages matching 'devel/pkg-config' has been found in the repositories
pkg: No packages matching 'lang/ruby18' has been found in the repositories
The following packages will be installed:

        Installing perl: 5.14.4_2
        Installing perl: 5.12.5_1
```
So after getting prompted 
	
	



```
Try to fix the missing dependencies [y/N]: y
```
 it turns out it cannot fix it and *I* see:


```
Summary of actions performed:

lang/perl5.14 dependency failed to be fixed
devel/pkg-config dependency failed to be fixed
lang/perl5.12 dependency failed to be fixed
lang/ruby18 dependency failed to be fixed

>>> There are still missing dependencies.
>>> You are advised to try fixing them manually
```
That's fine - I'll install from ports but when I try


```
pwd
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.12
bsd1# make install
```

I get complaints, the worst of which is:


```
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9: undefined reference to `_ThreadRuneLocale@FBSD_1.3'
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9: undefined reference to `querylocale@FBSD_1.3'
/usr/local/lib/libiconv.so.3: undefined reference to `___mb_cur_max@FBSD_1.3'
/usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9: undefined reference to `uselocale@FBSD_1.3'
```
I'm assuming this is related to the 
	
	



```
Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```
 that I see when running certain other commands.

Its seems I'm missing some libraries or have the wrong versions and I don't know how to correct.  At this point I thought upgrading to 1.2 would fix the binaries but after upgrading I'm in the same situation.

Please advise.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2013)

This has nothing to do with the version of FreeBSD.  It's an incomplete conversion to pkg, which is a mistake in the first place because the repository is not quite ready yet.


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 25, 2013)

It it wasn't fully backed, why is it in the handbook?  What's the procedure for starting over with my ports?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2013)

Binary packages are in a state of change right now.  The older pkg_add(1) packages are available.  I don't know how current they are.  The new pkg "pkgng" packages have been on available on a mixed basis.  A new repository is planned to be available soon, but the definition of "soon" varies.

You can still use pkg to manage things installed from ports.  If the switchover was done properly, the process at the end of the portmaster(8) man page can be used to rebuild everything.  That would build them from ports, not using binary packages.


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I think that will work, I can go back to compiling if I can just get past the 
	
	



```
"Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```
 but some ports won't compile because of this symbol issue (let alone some shell commands). I just need to figure out what "*.so" I need to fix so I don't have to rebuild my server from a fresh install. Right now I am building a Virtualbox image with 9.2 with the hopes that I can figure out the difference and just copy the file(s) over from a fresh install. Any ideas on what files I need to replace/fix would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 25, 2013)

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts.  Use `pkg_libchk` to find the installed ports that depend on missing libraries.  Then use portmaster(8) to rebuild all those ports.  It will sort them and build them in the right order.

```
# pkg_libchk -q > /tmp/ports-to-rebuild
# portmaster `cat /tmp/ports-to-rebuild`
```


----------



## cmedcoff (Oct 28, 2013)

I appreciate the help, but 
	
	



```
"Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```
 prevented successful compiles. I've decided at this point that just reinstalling from scratch is going to be less work than trying to fix this. I sure wish the docs had indicated that PKGNG is only half baked, not ready for mainstream use.


----------

